# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Entlftungsschraube vergessen!!!

## Gast

Moin Ihr Experten,

ich habe bei meiner letzten Flugreise vergessen, die Entlftungsschraube bei meinem Board zu entfernen. Nun wollte ich wissen, ob mein Board Schaden genommen hat. Rein uerlich scheint alles in Ordnung zu sein. Kann man herausfinden, ob das Board im Inneren beschdigt wurde?

Gruss Kalli!

----------


## fastforward720

Halb so wild. In den meisten Fllen passiert da nichts. Wenn es einen Druckabfall gegeben haben sollte, auch schonmal bei nem kumpel passiert, dann drck das board mal unter wasser. Bei ihm kamen an der Lftungsschraube Blasen hoch. Ansonsten kannst Du Dein Board natrlich zum Rntgen schaffen... ;-)
Hang Loose,

Johannes

----------


## Gast

Das Board wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Schaden genommen haben!
Das Du reinuerlich nichts siehst ist, wrde ich sagen 'normal'. (Explodieren wird es wohl nicht)
Es kann sein, da sich das Sanwitch an den Plugs oder an der Mastspur gelst hat! So etwas kann man (meines Wissens) mit dem blosen Auge nicht sehen.
Wenn Wasser eindringt ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das das Board delaminiert sehr hoch...

Mir ist schon mal so etwas hnliches passiert, allerdings nicht beim Fliegen, sondern es war ein sehr altes Sandwitchboard, was ber Jahre sehr oft in der prallen Griechenlandsonne gelegen hat. Es ist dann an den Plugs aufgebrochen. Gesehen habe ich den Schaden erst, als schon Wasser eingelaufen war und ich es frmlich aus den Plugs habe 'blubbern' gesehen (als es wieder einmal in der Sonne lag)

Am Besten Du fragst mal bei ein paar Shapern/Reparaturexperten nach. Vielleicht haben sie etwas fr Dich.

Ich wrde erstmal alle Fuschlaufen abschrauben und nachsehen. die restlichen Plugs,Mastspur und Finne natrlich auch.
Vielleicht kann man mit Harz eingieen etwas erreichen.
Vielleicht hast Du auch Glck gehabt!


Viel Glck

Cya Timo

Ps.: wiegen wrde ich es auch mal, um das genaue Gewicht zu kennen!

----------


## Gast

darber hab ich schon sehr abenteuerliche geschichten gehrt.

wahrscheinlich is jetzt wasser drin, das sollte wieder raus.
1. methode: loch in die nose bohren und in nem trockenen raum stehen lassen. nose nach unten. muss aber lange stehen.
1.metheode "dsentrieb": das ganze beschleunigen durch verwendung eines staubsaugers. z.b. schlauch am loch in der nose einepoxieren und dann mit staubsauger saugen. am besten in nem warmen, sehr trockenen raum, wenns funktioniert, knnte das wasser nach ein paar tagen draussen sein.
3. methode"mac gyver"(nur fr stuntmen). wieder das loch in die nose, dazu eins ins tail. auto aufbocken, brett ans hinterrad (oder bei kleinwagenfahrern ans vorderrad), alle mann in deckung und dann gasgeben. habe aber persnlich so meine zweifel an der methode....*lol*

----------


## Gast

also mein brett hats leider nicht berlebt. die plugs oder die mastspur waren schuld. das rauszufinden und dann neu einzusetzen ist aufwendig oder teuer. ich wrde sagen wiegen rippen wiegen, beten.
viel erfolg, mo

----------


## Gast

lass dich blo nicht verrckt machen!!!
alle schwachsinn mit rntgen oder unter wasser drcken.
check mal ob dein board weich ist. und zwar im bereich schraube und mastspur. wenn da nix weich ist, ist nix passiert.
ne freundin von mir vergisst das regelmig (typisch frau..) und da ist noch nie was passiert.
also relax und check das in ruhe.

----------


## Gast

ach ja, 
mach mal den mnzen-test. lass eine mnze auf das brett fallen und wenn sie im bereich der mastspur oder der schlaufen nicht so hochspringt wie an anderen stellen, dann stimmt was nicht.

----------


## Gast

"Ps.: wiegen wrde ich es auch mal, um das genaue Gewicht zu kennen!"

ach dafr sind waagen da...

----------


## Gast

warum zur hlle soll der arme mann lcher in sein brett bohre, nur weil im flieger die schraube drin war?!

----------

